# Vinyl restoration?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello Forum...my magnificent 68 GTO conv. has arrived in country! Yey!

My car needs a lotof TLC, also on the inside.

What is the best vinyl restore product out there? What do y`all use? Any advice is good. Thanks. My trim number is 221...gold. See picture below. ALOT of parts inside atm..


----------

